# Fledge billing adult in my house... Constant



## PomboLover (Aug 1, 2015)

So my rescue fledge keeps trying to bill my adult bird. Rescue (I thought) was male after I thought it was certainly a female. He/she chased my adult wing break patient around trying to groom him and chase his tail. I've seen lots of fledges chase adults to bully or squeak. I thought it was bad broke it up immediately they keep billing. She grooms him and sticks her/his bill in her mouth maybe wants food? He coos and makes passes at him / her who must be all of five weeks squeak cooing with a jutted chest! I'm keeping them caged apart. I guess he could kill the fledge they'll share disease? Thought she was done being raised on mostly peas and bought her more went directly to the bug guy's face and shoved his/her little bill inside. Weird!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

St 5 weeks a baby still wants to be fed. Not so strange.


----------

